# Better Dose glasses



## helgramike (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is a photo of our Oklahoma Territory glass. It is the only one I have ever heard of form Oklahoma Territory.



www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 26, 2009)

Arizona Territory glass



www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 26, 2009)

One of my favorites from the historic town of Deadwood, South Dakota.

www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 26, 2009)

One for the southern collectors. Who would have thought they would spell Mississippi out on a dose glass. Good thing it's a larger glass.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 26, 2009)

And one last one for today. This is for the bird lovers. Or is it for mouse lovers?

www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 27, 2009)

Another Owl.



www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 27, 2009)

A nice eagle glass.


www.millerantiques


----------



## helgramike (Dec 27, 2009)

One of the cuter glasses around. How many pills are there?


----------



## helgramike (Dec 27, 2009)

A nice Misssouri glass.



www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 27, 2009)

A very tough state. Arizona.




www.millerantiques.com


----------



## ktbi (Jan 8, 2010)

Dose glasses sure make an impressive display and it's not easy to acquire some of them.  Excellent photography BTW.....Thnks for posting....Ron


----------



## bottleguy2081 (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the Guthrie glass. I'm a digger in OK and I have seen this glass but it is hard to come by. If interested in selling I would like to add one to my collection.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 22, 2010)

Delaware ones have been getting more expensive recently.


----------

